# Lemmer in den Niederlande ( IJsselmeer )



## Viking Cologne (20. Mai 2006)

Hallo wer von euch kann mir weiter helfen, ich fahre vom 8. - 11. 6. nach Lemmer.
wer von euch war schon mal da und was beißt, wäre für jede info dankbar.

sag schon mal danke für eure hilfe

Schöne Grüße aus Köln
Der Viking


----------



## gpsjunkie (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lemmer in den Niederlande ( IJsselmeer )*

Hallo Viking,
vielleicht kannste damit was anfangen:http://www.frieslandholland.nl/de/index.html.

Viel spaß in Lemmer. Schöne ecke da. War einpaar mal da am Ijsselmeer zum Angeln.


----------



## gimli (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lemmer in den Niederlande ( IJsselmeer )*

Hallo Viking,

einige Kilometer südlich von Lemmer liegt Giethoorn mit einer Menge schöner Seen, wie Giethoornse Meer, Bovenwijde oder Beulakerwijde. Barsch, Hecht Zander oder worauf willst du gehen? In jedem Fall ist ein Boot von Vorteil.


----------



## Viking Cologne (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lemmer in den Niederlande ( IJsselmeer )*

danke dir Jochen aber die seite kannte ich schon


----------



## Viking Cologne (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Lemmer in den Niederlande ( IJsselmeer )*



			
				gimli schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Viking,
> 
> einige Kilometer südlich von Lemmer liegt Giethoorn mit einer Menge schöner Seen, wie Giethoornse Meer, Bovenwijde oder Beulakerwijde. Barsch, Hecht Zander oder worauf willst du gehen? In jedem Fall ist ein Boot von Vorteil.


 
Hallo gimli

ein Boot haben wir schon klar gemacht, es sollte in erster linie auf die Räuber gehn ( Zander, Barsch ).

gruß willi


----------

